# 23" oder 24"



## W0LVE (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo

Mein Bruder möchte sich zwei gleiche Monitore kaufen.
Was könnt ihr gutes empfehlen.
Er benötigt die beiden hauptsächlich zum Bilder bearbeiten und zum zocken.Bevorzugt wäre die Marke Samsung.
Habe auch schon ein bisschen rumgeschaut.
Der 2333SW und der P2350 wären in der engeren Auswahl.
Was haltet ihr davon oder sollten man sich gleich einen 24" holen?
Graka hat er noch eine 8800GTS mit 512Mb reicht das überhaupt.
Über eure Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen da ich in Sachen Monitore nicht sehr fit bin.

mfg Wolve


----------



## midnight (27. Oktober 2009)

Zwei Bildschirme sind eine sehr feine Sache (= Zum arbeiten reicht die Grafikkarte auf jeden Fall. Nur wenn das Spielen anfängt wirds haarig. Einen Monitor (auf FullHD) könnte die Karte evtl noch schaffen (etwas ältere Spiele). Aber spätestens wenns auf zwei geht ist Feierabend.
Wenns ums Bildbearbeiten geht würde ich mal nach einem PVA-Panel gucken, das sieht wesentlich hübscher aus und deckt meist den RGB-Farbraum ab.

so far


----------



## W0LVE (27. Oktober 2009)

Als Graka müsste ab einer GTX 260 aufwärts doch wieder alles einwandfrei laufen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Oktober 2009)

Ist eigentlich vollkommen egal ob 23 oder 24 Zoll. Alle neuen Spiele (und sogar viele alte) haben 16:9 Unterstützung, da es auch der neue Standard ist. 16:10 wird es nichtmehr lange geben. 

Ich würde 2x 23" nehmen.


----------



## copyright (27. Oktober 2009)

Und das ist schade das es 16:10 nicht mehr lange gibt. Den diePixelin der vertikalen machen neMenge aus.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Oktober 2009)

16:9 ist halt Komfortabler, da es schon lange bei TV`s eingesetzt wird.


----------



## Bruce112 (27. Oktober 2009)

wiso sollen die 16:10 auflösung ins keller gehen .


wo hast du den info her ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Oktober 2009)

Schau doch mal, 

 Es kam vor nem Halben Jahr in den News (PCGH) das die meisten Hersteller nun auf ein 16:9 Format umsteigen und das die 24" nun 23,6" werden. 

Desweiteren sieht man es doch schon, brauchst nur mal bei Geizhals guggn. Fast jeder neue LCD (für den Heimanwender) hat nun Full-HD und 16:9


----------



## W0LVE (27. Oktober 2009)

Also gut dann 23".

Welchen könntet ihr mir empfehlen oder soll ich einfach beim Samsung P2350 bleiben?


----------



## paxtn (27. Oktober 2009)

Generell ist ja klar, dass je größer der Monitor ist, desto höher ist auch die native Auflösung und je höher diese ist, desto mehr wird die Graka beansprucht.

Also ich habe u.a. den 23Zoller Full-HD Dell SP2309W mit einer Auflösung von 2048x1152 (also noch höher als Full-HD) und habe mir extra deswegen eine neue gebrauchte Graka geholt: Palit GTX295 Single-PCB . Da machts Zocken wirklich richtig Spaß  . 

GTX260 sollte reichen, kommt eben drauf an, was er zocken will und in welcher Auflösung und mit welchen Details.

MfG paxtn

*Edit: *Kann dir da eigentlich nur den 23Zoller ans Herz legen, den ich auch hab: Dell SP2309W - Sehr schickes und edles Design. Schnelle Reaktionszeit (Keine Schlieren). Top auch zum Filme gucken und einige Einstellmöglichkeiten, sowie auch vordefinierte Modis. Lies dir ruhig mal ein paar Tests zu dem Monitor im Internet durch.
Natürlich ist Samsung auch keine schlechte Wahl


----------



## W0LVE (28. Oktober 2009)

Der von Dell sieht echt interessant aus.
Habt ihr vielleicht noch ein paar Erfahrungsberichte?
Vielleicht Speziel mit Samsung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Oktober 2009)

paxtn schrieb:


> Also ich habe u.a. den 23Zoller Full-HD Dell SP2309W mit einer Auflösung von 2048x1152 (also noch höher als Full-HD)




Ist die Auflösung nicht ein bisschen Gay für Spiele?


----------



## W0LVE (28. Oktober 2009)

Hab mich halt irgendwie voll eingeschossen auf Samsung.Da ich da auch nur positive erfahrungen gemacht gabe in Sachen Support.
Was haltet ihr von den beiden:

Syncmaster P2350
Syncmaster P2370

beide habe Auflösung 1920x1080
und 2ms.

Hat jemand erfahrungen mit den Geräten?


----------



## INU.ID (28. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Desweiteren sieht man es doch schon, brauchst nur mal bei Geizhals guggn. Fast jeder neue LCD (für den Heimanwender) hat nun Full-HD und 16:9


Bei den 24" Geräten gibt es 3x mehr mit 16:10 Auflösung, insgesamt (über alle Größen) gibt es fast 500 16:10 und nur ca. 200 16:9 Geräte.

TFT Wide : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online

Anfang des Jahres sagte man "Im Laufe des zweiten Halbjahres 2009 sollen 16:10-Geräte durch 16:9-Geräte ersetzt werden und dann den größeren Anteil am Markt ausmachen." (http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...610-Format-bei-PC-Displays-ersetzen/LCD/News/)

Hat wohl noch nicht so ganz geklappt. ^^ Ich selbst habe mir btw kürzlich ganz bewusst einen 16:10 gekauft, und werde das nächstes mal auch wieder. Ehrlich gesagt wüsste ich auch keinen Grund der für ein 16:9 Gerät spricht.

Grüße


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. Oktober 2009)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Hat wohl noch nicht so ganz geklappt. ^^ Ich selbst habe mir btw kürzlich ganz bewusst einen 16:10 gekauft, und werde das nächstes mal auch wieder. Ehrlich gesagt wüsste ich auch keinen Grund der für ein 16:9 Gerät spricht.
> 
> Grüße




Du sparst.


Ok nur an der Fläche nicht am Preis das (sparen) macht der Hersteller.

Und Filme sind endlich ohne Balken.

Außer Kinofilme die haben immer noch welche. Und bei einigen Serien. 

Aber dafür siehst mehr bei Spielen. Ja gut da wurde getrickst man hat die FOV so verändert das die imaginaräe Kamera ein Stücken nach hinten grückt wurde. Was zur Folge hat das man auch weniger Details im Vergleich zu 16:10 bei gleicher Entfernung sieht.

Schön für Scharfschützen.


----------



## paxtn (28. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ist die Auflösung nicht ein bisschen Gay für Spiele?



Ganz und gar nicht. Anno, NFS Shift und CoD 4 (demnächst kommt dann noch CoD 6) lassen sich einwandfrei zocken und es macht auch richtig Spaß (mehr als auf meiner Samsung 931BW  ). 

Und zum Arbeiten ist die Auflösung erst recht richtig gut. 

Aber zum Filme gucken unschlagbar   zumindest machen HD-Filme auch richtig Spaß


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Oktober 2009)

Naja, HD-Filme würde ich lieber in der nativen Auflösung sehen


----------



## paxtn (28. Oktober 2009)

naja, 2048x1152 ist die native Auflösung


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Oktober 2009)

Ja aber nicht des Films


----------



## INU.ID (28. Oktober 2009)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Du sparst.
> Ok nur an der Fläche nicht am Preis das (sparen) macht der Hersteller.
> ...
> Aber dafür siehst mehr bei Spielen.


Wie meinen?

1920x1200=2.304.000 Pixel 16:10
1920x1080=2.073.600 Pixel 16:9

Mal abgesehen davon das ich gerade bei der Auflösung nicht sparen will (je mehr desto besser), wie kann man auf einer kleineren Fläche/Auflösung mehr sehen? *kopfkratz*


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Oktober 2009)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Wie meinen?
> 
> 1920x1200=2.304.000 Pixel 16:10
> 1920x1080=2.073.600 Pixel 16:9
> ...




Er redet von Spielen. Durch 16:9 siehst du links und rechts mehr


----------



## Tamio (28. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Er redet von Spielen. Durch 16:9 siehst du links und rechts mehr


Vielleicht kann ich wegen meiner Müdigkeit noch nicht ganz folgen, aber wie soll man mehr sehen wenn man wenn horizontal nicht mehr Pixel zur Verfügung stehen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Oktober 2009)

Tamio schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ich wegen meiner Müdigkeit noch nicht ganz folgen, aber wie soll man mehr sehen wenn man wenn horizontal nicht mehr Pixel zur Verfügung stehen?


Es kommt doch nicht darauf an ob du mehr Pixel hast (dann würde man ja mit 1024x768 statt 800x600 auch mehr sehen ) sondern auf das Format. 

16:9 ist ein Breiteres Format. Du hast also in 16:9 links und recht mehr Bildfläche.


Stell dir doch einmal 2 Rechtecke vor. 

Ungefähr so: 

16:10 

_____________
|...................|
|...................|
|____________|

Und jetzt 16:9 (weniger höhe bei gleich bleibender Breite) 

_____________
|...................|
|____________|


In Computerspielen, fehlt dadurch nicht etwa oben und unten Bildfläche, nein. Es wird auf die gleiche Höhe Skaliert, und dabei hast du links und rechts mehr Bildfläche als mit 16:10.  

Kannst du dir jetzt vorstellen was ich meine?


Edit: 

So ich hab mal meine Paint-Skillz ausgegraben  

Du musst dir vorstellen, die 3 blauen Spitzen ist das was du auf dem Bildschirm siehst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du siehst also, durch das Breitere Format hast du links und Rechts mehr Bildfläche in Spielen   (In Filmen wäre jetzt auch der olle Schwarze Rand weg, oder nicht so dick wie bei 16:10)


----------



## Tamio (28. Oktober 2009)

Achso ^^, danke für die ausführliche Erläuterung


----------



## paxtn (28. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ja aber nicht des Films



Achso meinste das. Ja aber ohne Scheiß, 1080p Film geguckt, das ist sowas von gestochen scharf, kannste dich auch einen Zentimeter vorn Monitor setzen und alles in Ruhe angucken  


Und danke für deine ausführliche Erläuterung, jetzt verstehe auch ich den wichtigen Unterschied zwischen 16:9 und 16:10 bei Spielen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Oktober 2009)

Geht natürlich nur wenn das Spiel 16:9 unterstützt, was aber eigentlich jedes aktuelle Spiel hat, sogar Gothic 1


----------



## INU.ID (28. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Er redet von Spielen. Durch 16:9 siehst du links und rechts mehr


Auch wenn du eine schöne Zeichnung am Start hast, ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung das man bei 16:9 nicht links und rechts mehr sieht, sondern oben und unten weniger. Wenn bei beiden Auflösungen (1920x1200/1080) die Breite identisch ist (1920), und man bei einer der beiden (16:9) Auflösungen/Formate in einem Spiel links und rechts mehr zu sehen bekommt, dann müsste das Bild horizontal gestaucht werden. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit:
So, nach etwas googln bin ich nun verwirrter als vorher. 
Es scheint tatsächlich Spiele (zb. RE5) zu geben welche das das Bild auf einem 16:9 in der Höhe stauchen, was in einem breiteren Blickfeld resultiert. Allerdings ist dies wohl auch nur bei einem verschwindend kleinen Anteil an Spielen der Fall. Nachvollziehen kann ich das allerdngs nicht.


----------



## Tamio (28. Oktober 2009)

Also so wie ich das verstehe ist es so, du zoomst aus dem 16:10 Bild hinaus und klebst dann rechts und links etwas ran und tada du hast 16:9.

Edit mist falsches Bild XD Moment wo hab ich es denn...

Edit2: ich find das nicht mehr -.-


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Oktober 2009)

ALso es kommt wirklich aufs Spiel drauf an. Entweder fehlt oben und unten Rand, oder du hast links und rechts mehr zu sehen. 

Der überwiegende Teil ist allerdings afaik so das du mehr siehst statt weniger. Letztens habe ich von einem MP-Titel gehört der wirklich oben und unten abschneidet. 

Wobei ich wirklich lieber breite statt höhe bevorzuge. Beim zoggn und Filme schauen ist dies einfach die bessere Wahl.  

Wer viel mit Texten und Webseiten zutun hat, und eher selten Filme schaut / spielt ist allerdings mit einem 4:3 oder 5:4 Monitor besser aufgehoben. Die paar zerquetsche Pixel die ein 16:10 Monitor mehr hat sind es nicht der rede Wert


----------



## Screener (28. Oktober 2009)

Natürlich sieht man bei einem 16/9 Monitor links und rechts nicht mehr Inhalt da nur die Anzahl der Pixel entscheident sind.
Die Zollangabe entspricht der Diagonalen.
Weil ein 16/10 Monitor die gleiche Diagonale wie ein 16/9er haben kann ist er nicht so breit wie ein 16/9er.
Dies wird durch verringerung des Pixelabstands beim 16/10er erreicht.
Beim 16/10er ist also der vertikal sichtbare Bereich (Fensterinhalt) grösser.
Benutzt man eine 16/9 Auflösung auf einem 16/10 Monitor hat man oben und unten Balken.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Oktober 2009)

Falsch. Eben genau andersrum, die Pixel sind nicht entscheident, sondern das Format


----------



## OdlG (28. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich vollkommen egal ob 23 oder 24 Zoll. Alle neuen Spiele (und sogar viele alte) haben 16:9 Unterstützung, da es auch der neue Standard ist. 16:10 wird es nichtmehr lange geben.
> 
> Ich würde 2x 23" nehmen.




Also ich will dich ja nicht verunsichern, aber das mit dem "16:9 wird Standart" ist eigtl Schwachsinn... Ich habe privat auch einen 16:9 23" (2048x1152) Monitor und bin damit super zufrieden. Aber Arbeitsrechner im Videoschnitt z.B. haben NIE 16:9, da sich damit einfach nicht arbeiten lässt. Und das weiß ich definitiv, da mein Bruder Cutter beim MDR ist. Mit ihm hatte ich neulich genau dazu mal eine Diskussion, weil ich auch erst für 16:9 war, aber ich muss zugeben, dass es sich fast nur bei Unterhaltungsmedien wirklich lohnt. Auch beim 3D Modelling war mir das Format schon öfters hinderlich, da dann an den Rändern immer alles verzerrt wird xD

Grüße
OdlG


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Oktober 2009)

Beim Arbeiten ist es generell immer besser ne höhere Auflösung zu haben. Aber für Home und Mutlimedia ist 16:9 der neue Standard


----------



## OdlG (28. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Beim Arbeiten ist es generell immer besser ne höhere Auflösung zu haben. Aber für Home und Mutlimedia ist 16:9 der neue Standard



Ich bin generell ein Befürworter hoher Auflösungen, aber wie gesagt, das Format ist auch verdammt wichtig, eher aber beim Arbeiten. Ich bin ja privat auch 16:9-Genießer :p


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Beim Arbeiten ist es generell immer besser ne höhere Auflösung zu haben. Aber für Home und Mutlimedia ist 16:9 der neue Standard




Nicht nur die AUflösung ist entscheidend sondern auch die DPI.

Und die ist bei 22ern mit 16:9 schon ziemlich hoch.

Klar kann man damit arbeiten aber ist schon sehr anstrengend.


----------



## JOJO (28. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich vollkommen egal ob 23 oder 24 Zoll. Alle neuen Spiele (und sogar viele alte) haben 16:9 Unterstützung, da es auch der neue Standard ist. 16:10 wird es nichtmehr lange geben.
> 
> Ich würde 2x 23" nehmen.


 
Sehe ich auch so


----------



## W0LVE (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin nun ein wenig verwirrt^^

Was soll ich nun nehmen zum Bilderbearbeiten und zocken?

Was mich interessieren würde ob schon jemand erfahrung mit den beiden Modellen hat.

Syncmaster P2350

Syncmaster P2370

Würde mich interessiern wie die sich beim zocken verhalten?
Ich meine in Sachen schlieren und so.


----------



## rabit (29. Oktober 2009)

Wirst keine Schlieren erkennen in fast allen aktuellen Modellen Kontrast und Farbtreue das wirst Du merken deshalb L I V E ansehen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (29. Oktober 2009)

W0LVE schrieb:


> Ich bin nun ein wenig verwirrt^^
> 
> Was soll ich nun nehmen zum Bilderbearbeiten und zocken?
> 
> ...




Die hier sind immer ne gute Quelle.

PRAD | Index Startseite


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Oktober 2009)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Nicht nur die AUflösung ist entscheidend sondern auch die DPI.
> 
> Und die ist bei 22ern mit 16:9 schon ziemlich hoch.
> 
> Klar kann man damit arbeiten aber ist schon sehr anstrengend.



EIgentlich nicht, vllt. mal ein Optiker aufsuchen?  

Außerdem gehts hier auch garnicht um 22er


----------



## OdlG (29. Oktober 2009)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Nicht nur die AUflösung ist entscheidend sondern auch die DPI.
> 
> Und die ist bei 22ern mit 16:9 schon ziemlich hoch.
> 
> Klar kann man damit arbeiten aber ist schon sehr anstrengend.



Ich denke nicht, dass die DPI mit der Monitorgröße in Zoll zu tun haben:

Ich hatte bisher immer einen 19"-Monitor mit einem Pixelpinch von 0,4mm. Dann wollte ich auf 23" umsteigen, wo die meisten Bilschirme 0,35mm hatten und jetzt habe ich den 2343BW mit einem Pixelpinch von 0,25mm. Somit haben auch normalgroße 22"er einen größeren pixelabstand... sind quasi unschärfer, das hängt also nicht direkt von der Zollgröße oder dem Format(weiß ich nicht, warum das hierbei eine Rolle spielen soll) ab!


----------



## Oi!Olli (29. Oktober 2009)

OdlG schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass die DPI mit der Monitorgröße in Zoll zu tun haben:




Nicht ganz das stimmt. Die Formel ist eher Größe mal Auflösung.

Und eine 22er mit einer Auflösung von 1920x1080 hat eine höhere DPI als ein 22er mit 1680x1050.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Oktober 2009)

Das ist aber keinesfalls schlechter. Sondern besser. Denn umso höher die DPI desto schärfer das Bild. Wer ein gesundes Auge hat, hat damit auch kein Probleme


----------



## Oi!Olli (29. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Das ist aber keinesfalls schlechter. Sondern besser. Denn umso höher die DPI desto schärfer das Bild. Wer ein gesundes Auge hat, hat damit auch kein Probleme




Ich bin zwar kurzsichtig aber benutze immer meine Brille und bin erst 26. 

UNd lass das  sein.

Je höher die DPI desto schärfer das Bild das stimmt schon.

Aber je nach Benutzeroberfläche wird auch alles kleiner. Und ich vermute mal das hier kaum jemand vor einem OS sitzt das Schriftgröße und Symbole automatisch anpasst.


----------



## midnight (30. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab 1680x1050 auf 15,3" am Laptop. DAS ist Auflösung. Also ich finds nich schlecht.
Aber Merke: Mobil ist das echt nicht übel, also wenn man das Ding aufm Schoß hat. Aber am Schreibtisch ist es schon nicht verkehrt, wenn alles etwas größer ist.

so far


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Oktober 2009)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kurzsichtig aber benutze immer meine Brille und bin erst 26.
> 
> UNd lass das  sein.
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, mit gesundem Auge (oder dazu die passende Brille) sieht das Bild besser als auf einem 22"er mit 1680x1050 aus. Und Schrift kann man auch Prima lesen. 

Als Brillenträger aber verstehe ich das deine Augen vllt. schneller wehtun. Aber du musst es ja nicht kaufen.


----------



## OdlG (30. Oktober 2009)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Nicht ganz das stimmt. Die Formel ist eher Größe mal Auflösung.
> 
> Und eine 22er mit einer Auflösung von 1920x1080 hat eine höhere DPI als ein 22er mit 1680x1050.



ich weiß, was DPi bedeuten. Das Ganze lässt sich ja physikalisch begründen:

Wenn ein Pixel 0,4x0,4mm groß ist, dann passen auf einen Zoll nicht mehr als Pixel... Deswegen habe ich jetzt mal vom Pixelpinch und nicht von den DPI gesprochen...


----------



## Oi!Olli (30. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, mit gesundem Auge (oder dazu die passende Brille) sieht das Bild besser als auf einem 22"er mit 1680x1050 aus. Und Schrift kann man auch Prima lesen.
> 
> Als Brillenträger aber verstehe ich das deine Augen vllt. schneller wehtun. Aber du musst es ja nicht kaufen.




Mal ne Frage wie weit sitzt du vom Monitor entfernt? 50 cm?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Oktober 2009)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage wie weit sitzt du vom Monitor entfernt? 50 cm?



Kann hinkommen. Wieso?


----------



## Oi!Olli (30. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Kann hinkommen. Wieso?




Ganz einfach bei mir sind es mehr als einen Meter.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. Oktober 2009)

Naja selbst schuld. 

Sieht auch doof aus meiner Meinung nach son kleinen Moni soweit weg zu haben. Das würde bei mir garnicht gehen (musst ja nen riesen Schreibtisch haben, oder extrem weit weg sitzen).


----------



## Oi!Olli (31. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Naja selbst schuld.
> 
> Sieht auch doof aus meiner Meinung nach son kleinen Moni soweit weg zu haben. Das würde bei mir garnicht gehen (musst ja nen riesen Schreibtisch haben, oder extrem weit weg sitzen).




Mir reicht das ist eigentlich auch ein guter Abstand bei 22 Zoll und 1680x1050. OK wir haben auch etwas andeinander vorbei geredet bei 50 cm kann man auch bei 1920x1080 was erkennen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. Oktober 2009)

Naja im Notfall, 

Bildschirmlupe ftw!


----------



## W0LVE (6. November 2009)

Jungs ich bin bei meiner suche leider noch nicht wirklich weiter gekommen
Die Entscheidung fällt mir nach euren Antworten nicht wirklich leichter^^

Hat niemand zwei 23" oder 24" Monitore im Einsatz?
Monitore sollen nur an den Pc angeschlossen werden.

Was haltet ihr vom Samsung 2443BW der sieht so aus als hätte er einen dünnen Rahmen.Monitor hat 5ms,20000:1 Kontrast (dynamisch),300cd/m2 Helligkeit und 16:10.

Wie war das nochmal?Packt eine 8800Gts mit 512Mb die beiden 24" Monitore?Es wird nicht auf beiden gleichzeitig gezockt.

Was haltet ihr vom SAMSUNG SyncMaster P2350 oder ist 23" so schlecht zur Bildbearbeitung?Der Monitor hat 2ms , 10000:1/50000:1 Kontrast (Dynamisch) , 300cd/m2 Helligkeit , 16:9 und was halt auch nicht schlecht ist is der Preis.

Der SAMSUNG SyncMaster P2370 unterscheidet sich zum 2350 nur in der Helligkeit 250cd/m2 und im Preis.

Die beiden 23" haben eine Auflösung von 1920x1080 und der 24" hat eine Auflösung von 1920x1200.

Einer dieser drei soll es werden.Ausser ihr sagt mir jetzt das die Dinger überhaupt nicht für den Zweck geignet sind.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. November 2009)

Die GTS ist mit hohen Auflösungen stark überfordert. Die ganze G92 Serie ist nur bis 1280x1024 wirklich gut, danach fehlt einfach die Leistung und der VRAm. 

Eine GTX275 oder HD4890 sind gute Full-HD Karten (und natürlich noch höhere Modelle)


----------



## W0LVE (6. November 2009)

Welche von den beiden Marken hat mehr Dampf?

Wie siehts eine Stufe höher aus?
Also GTX 285 oder was vergleichbares von ATI.
Kenne mich bei Ati von denn Modelreihen nicht so gut aus.
In dem Rechner sitz ein Asus Maximus Formula.

Wie ist es eigentlich bei ATI von der unterstützung her bei zwei Monitoren.
Habe nähmlich gehört das es da ab und zu Probleme mit dem Catalyst geben soll?


----------



## RubinRaptoR (6. November 2009)

Ich würde mal sagen, dass du dir definitiv den falschen Zeitpunkt für ne neue GPU ausgesucht hast 
Entweder du wartest, bis NVidia seine DirectX 11er Reihe rausbringt und schaust dann, wie es auf dem Markt aussieht oder holst dir jetzt eine Übergangslösung.
Bevor du dir aber eine HD 4890 kaufst, würde ich die 5770 nehmen. Die bringt zwar nicht ganz soviel Leistung, ist aber leiser und verbraucht weniger Strom. Auch bei den Treibern steckt noch viel Potenzial in der neuen Reihe.
Wenn du aber schon mit einer 285 GTX spekulierst, kannst du auch gleich eine HD 5870 nehmen, die schlägt alle Single-GPU-Karten und denke an die Treiber (noch viel Potenzial) 
Was das Multi-Monitoring angeht, bietet ATI bei der neuen Reihe Eyefinity, das mehrere Monitore besser unterstützen soll.

Zum Abschluss aber nochmal, warte lieber bis NVidia seine neuen Chips rausbringt und kaufe dann...


----------



## W0LVE (6. November 2009)

Ok dann wäre das mit der neuen GPU ja schon geklärt.
Ich warte noch ein bisschen.
Wobei man ja auch sagen muss.Wenn Nvida neu Karten rausbringt 
haben die natürlich entsprechende Preise.
Eine GTX 275 oder HD 4890 kostet ca.210€ und die Karten würden ja 
auch wieder eine weile reichen.

Was soll ich jetzt zum Thema Monitore machen??
Bitte helft mir bei der Entscheidung.


----------



## RubinRaptoR (6. November 2009)

W0LVE schrieb:


> Ok dann wäre das mit der neuen GPU ja schon geklärt.
> Ich warte noch ein bisschen.
> Wobei man ja auch sagen muss.Wenn Nvida neu Karten rausbringt
> haben die natürlich entsprechende Preise.
> ...


 
Nimm dann lieber die 5770, wie oben bereits geschrieben und begründet 



W0LVE schrieb:


> Was soll ich jetzt zum Thema Monitore machen??
> Bitte helft mir bei der Entscheidung.


 
Hab mal eben die Daten des 2443BW mit Hilfe des Handbuchs (Download Hersteller-Homepage) und ein bißchen rechnen abgeglichen. Der 2443BW hat links und rechts jeweils 189mm Rand, hättest also fast 4cm zwischen zwei Monitoren 
Ich hab auch en Samsung (siehe Sig) und der hat auch knappe zwei cm Rand links und rechts.
Solltest vielleicht mal Google nach speziellen Multi-Display-Monitoren durchsuchen, wenn dich 3 bis 4cm stören. Wesentlich weniger wird wohl kein Monitor haben.
Ansonsten ist Samsung bei Monitoren immer zu empfehlen


----------



## W0LVE (6. November 2009)

Also meinste ich soll nen 24" nehmen und keinen von den beiden 23" Modellen?


----------



## RubinRaptoR (6. November 2009)

Größer ist immer besser 

Ich persönlich würde den 24'' nehmen mit 1920x1200 Pixeln, hab selber so einen (siehe Signatur). Hab in keinem Spiel Probleme mit dem 16:10 Verhältnis (Crysis, GRID, UT 3, Bioshock...), hast also mehr von den Pixeln 

Mit den Rändern meinte ich das die jeweils 2cm Rand haben, hast also bei zwei Monitoren schon 4cm zwischen den Bildschirmen. Je nachdem wie nah du sitzt, könnte das schon störend sein


----------

